

Pictures for a Website - nomad2986

I have an idea for a website but it is predicated on the use of celebrity photographs.  From what I've seen online it isn't legal to do such things.  So my question is if anyone knows a way to purchase a large database of photographs.  I'm certainly willing to pay(depending on how much it would cost)  Thanks
======
Jsarokin
I don't have expertise in this area but I have been researching something
similar with music. There are companies that have large collections (millions)
of copy written material and you pay a small yearly fee to get a license to
use it. This is done a lot with music and karaoke. You need to buy a license
to cover the royalties.

If the above is a no-go, you can always use Getty images, or search for images
that are party of "public domain". That may actually be easier from the get
go.

------
Mz
How to Find Legal Free Images for Your Site

[http://www.doitwithwordpress.com/how-to-find-legal-free-
imag...](http://www.doitwithwordpress.com/how-to-find-legal-free-images-for-
your-site/)

This was posted on HN not terribly long ago. (Probably 18 days ago by the
dating on my posterous account.) I didn't keep the link to the HN post, so
there probably was no discussion on it at that time. A search of HN did not
turn it up but I thought I had sent it to myself to keep as a resource and I
had. (If you are better at searching HN than I am, maybe you can find it and
maybe it has discussion.)

HTH.

